# Contador con 16F84



## jc3000 (Nov 25, 2006)

Estimados , soy nuevo en electronica y especialmente en microcontroladores .
Ahora necesito una ayuda : Deseo un Contador con 16F84 y que muestre el conteo en Display de 7 segmentos

Gracias.

P. D. encontre uno pero no me funciona, http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/contador/index.htm
allí esta en asm y el hex . Estoy buscando el error o no hay .?


----------



## mabauti (Nov 26, 2006)

Tengo el de un contador de 3 digitos , para displays de Anodo comun:

podria postear el codigo, por si te interesa.  8)


----------



## albanox (Nov 28, 2006)

Hola Mabauti, Si eres tan amable a mi me interesaria ver el codigo, ya qeu esoty teniendo problemas con u programa similar.
Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Nov 28, 2006)

Albanox, ahi te va el codigo (Archivo adjunto)


notas
• quiza necesites variar el valor de J donde dice (movlw	D'80'		;w = 50 decimal)
• utilice un XTAL

si tienes dudas postea.


----------



## albanox (Nov 29, 2006)

mabauti muchas gracias.
saludos.


----------



## Netsluis (Ago 6, 2007)

Amigo q tal saludos desde vzla. Disculpa donde podria conseguir el algoritmo para programar el pic para ese proyecto ??? gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Ago 6, 2007)

te refieres a un programador?

utiliza el NOPPP el cual es muy sencillo


----------



## Netsluis (Ago 6, 2007)

Me referia al programa del pic. osea el programa de ese proyecto.


----------



## mabauti (Ago 6, 2007)

descarga el archivo 3digit.zip, luego utiliza el MPLab de microchip, ensamblalo (te dara un .hex) y utiliza el programador


----------



## PICMIND (Ago 14, 2007)

Hola, en mi pagina tengo un contador de 0-99 multiplexado. Está el código y el diagrama. En la seccion de tutoriales pueden encontrar como manejar displays 7 segmentos con un PIC.

La pagina es: http://www.freewebs.com/picmind

Está en la seccion de proyectos.

Espero que les sirva. 

PD: El programa funciona perfectamente.


----------



## fielpy (Nov 9, 2008)

amigos buenas tardes!

hace much oque no escribia...tengo  un pregunta como puedo modificar este circuito expeuesto para transformarlo en un cronometro ...que cuente de 000 a 999 segundos?

en parte modifico el programa para variar la parte del tiempo... espero me ayuden...


----------



## robertosebastian92 (Nov 5, 2009)

amigo tal vez este te sirva es muy simple 
http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/contador/index.htm

Suerte.


----------



## PINEDA (Dic 28, 2009)

hola , mi problema con un contador es a la hora de disminuir un numero, gracias a algunos comentarios del foro e conseguido hacer incrementar el numero mostrado de dos digitos y pasar del 9 al 10 o del 99 al 0. pero no consigo hacer que me pase del 99 al 0 , o del 10 al 9, alguien me podria decir como programar ese decremento??,, estoy programando en assembler con un pic16f84a. muchas gracias


----------



## robertosebastian92 (Dic 30, 2009)

hola, te recomiendo que programes el pic en basic descargarte el PIC Simulator IDE y programalo re facil en basic, yo si queres te puedo ayudar a programarlo, el assambler es demasiado dificil... chau y saludos


----------



## walkirie (Jun 8, 2010)

hola estoy iniciandome en lo que es programacion de pics necesito saber como puedo hacer un contador decimal descendente (9 a 0 )utilizando el pic 16f84a y un display anodo comun gracias de antemano ( en Proteus )


----------



## abrahaming1 (Ago 2, 2010)

mabauti dijo:


> Tengo el de un contador de 3 digitos , para displays de Anodo comun:
> 
> podria postear el codigo, por si te interesa.  8)



Me interesa el codigo del contador me puedes hacer el favor de enviar ami correo .  Gracias.
[URL=https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm]Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com[/URL]


----------



## omelgratti (Ago 5, 2010)

Hola, como podría utilizar este contador, para contar vueltas en una bobinadora?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2010)

omelgratti dijo:


> Hola, como podría utilizar este contador, para contar vueltas en una bobinadora?


Piensa como podrías mandar un pulso al contador por cada vuelta de carrete de bobinado.

Optico
Magnético
Mecánico


----------



## omelgratti (Ago 6, 2010)

Gracias Fogonazo, me gustaría ponerle un sensor óptico, esos que tienen un led infrarrojo y un fototransistor separados a una distancia de aproximádamente 0,5 cm que conseguí de una vieja impresora.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2010)

omelgratti dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo, me gustaría ponerle un sensor óptico, esos que tienen un led infrarrojo y un fototransistor separados a una distancia de aproximádamente 0,5 cm que conseguí de una vieja impresora.


Buena elección.
Pero verifica que quede en algún sitio "Limpio" de polvo.


----------



## noelias (Nov 24, 2010)

PICMIND dijo:


> Hola, en mi pagina tengo un contador de 0-99 multiplexado. Está el código y el diagrama. En la seccion de tutoriales pueden encontrar como manejar displays 7 segmentos con un PIC.
> 
> La pagina es: http://www.freewebs.com/picmind
> 
> ...




hola 
picmind mira revise tu circuito del contador 0-99 y me parece bueno el caso esque btengo algunas dudas, por ejemplo tu contador es ascendete y descendente?  en tal caso necesita pulsadores para mandar los pulsos a que pines entrarian  del pic, o como seria el circuito, y no se si habra la posibildad de que lo lleves a hex por que buen tiempo intente con borlanc y no pude para registrarlo y despues llevarlo pic compiler, disculpa si soy un poco molestosa, pero te rogaria una ayudita, por que perdi buen tiempo haciendo un contador de  una pagina llamada pablin y solo perdi tiempo y dinero y mucho tiempo buscando una falla que no habia porque simplemente estaba mal el cirrcuito, gracias de antemano.


----------



## luxos (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola!!
bueno nose si aun esten respondiendo a este post..
pero mesurge una duda respecto al circuito posteado por mabauti
mm no tengo clara la funcion k realiza el valor "J", es como el refrezco de la pantalla antes de avanzar de numero??
mm por lo que entiendo sería las veces que repetirá los mismos números en los displays antes de avanzar en la cuenta??
eso buenos si aun estan activos en este bkn ejejje
saludos!!!
aaa y gracias por el código me ayudó bastante!!!


----------



## norman sanchez (Ago 10, 2011)

hola a todos estoy realizando un contador de 0-9 para comenzar ya tengo tambien el de 0-99 pero ahora necesito ponerle displays de 7 segmentos pero de 12 voltios la verdad no tengo idea de como hacer ya que el pic se alimenta con 5v quisiera pedirles la ayuda si me pudieran decir como hacerlo en este caso muchas gracias


----------



## robertosebastian92 (Ago 15, 2011)

claro usa los displays con resistencias de 300 ohms por cada segmento del dysplay y para el pic usa un LM7805 que te da perfectamente 5 voltios para el pic... la cosa es que la fuente tiene que ser muy estable asegurate de que la fuente de 12V tenga un capacitor grande.
Saludos


----------



## norman sanchez (Ago 16, 2011)

robertosebastian92 dijo:


> claro usa los displays con resistencias de 300 ohms por cada segmento del dysplay y para el pic usa un LM7805 que te da perfectamente 5 voltios para el pic... la cosa es que la fuente tiene que ser muy estable asegurate de que la fuente de 12V tenga un capacitor grande.
> Saludos



huy amigaso de verdad te agradezco mucho ya me funciono  gracias por la ayuda .. estare preguntando otras cositas chao saludos


----------



## mrfersho (Oct 3, 2011)

PICMIND dijo:


> Hola, en mi pagina tengo un contador de 0-99 multiplexado. Está el código y el diagrama. En la seccion de tutoriales pueden encontrar como manejar displays 7 segmentos con un PIC.
> 
> La pagina es: http://www.freewebs.com/picmind
> 
> ...



El programa funciona al 100, pero no lo tienes en ensamblador??


----------

